# bei FTP-Login immer Fehler 530 authentication failed



## die-andis (4. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Zusammen und schönen Abend,

ich habe heute eine ganz frische Installation von Debian 6.0 mit der Anleitung "Der perfekte Server... Bind und Courier..." durchgeführt.

Läuft soweit alles ganz gut. 

Mein Problem ist nun, das ich mich, mit einem soeben angelegtem FTP-User, nicht anmelden kann. 

Fehlermeldung: 530 login authentication failed

Mein System ist ein Pro Server (root) von Server4you und hat 3 IP´s. Die habe ich auch unter /etc/network/interfaces als eth 0:1 etc. und in ISPConfig unter "Server IP Adressen" eingetragen. Die Domain ist auch erreichbar. Nur der FTP-Login klappt nicht.

Habt ihr einen Rat für mich?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2012)

Ist das ein Server der direkt auf der Hardware läuft oder ein vserver unter openvz? Poste mal die Audgabe von:

ps -aux | grep pure

und

iptables -L


----------



## die-andis (5. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

so hier die Ausgaben. Es handelt sich um "echten" Server (Fujitsu PRIMERGY MX130 S2) kein vServer (Details Server &ndash; SERVER4YOU) .

zebra1031:~# ps -aux | grep pure
Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
root     21761  0.0  0.0  36936   980 ?        Ss   Dec04   0:00 pure-ftpd (SERVER)                                                                                                                                                      
root     32382  0.0  0.0  11020   908 pts/1    S+   10:37   0:00 grep pure

zebra1031:~# iptables -L
Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination         
Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination     

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2012)

Das ist soweit ok. Bist Du sicher dass Du den richtigen also vollständigen Usernamen verwendet hast? Ein FTP Username besteht immer aus dem Prefix plus dem eigentlichen User und muss zusammen mit dem prefix im FTP Client eingegeben werden. Also sowas wie "defaulttom" statt nur "tom". Die FTP usernamen inkl. prefix findest Du z.B. in der Liste der FTP User in ispconfig.


----------



## die-andis (5. Dez. 2012)

ich habe das prefix in den Einstellungen entfernt. 

Ich gebe den Loginnamen genau wie in ispconfig unter ftp-benutzer an.

Gebe ich im Browser folgendes ein (natürlich die xxx ersetzt)

ftp://frisxx:xxxx@frixxxx.de/

dann dauert es einige Sekunden und dann wird "*FTP login failed."* angezeigt.

Nachtrag: imap/pop hab ich auch noch nicht zum laufen bekommen. Das sagt er immer kann Server nicht finden. Die Webseite selbst ist aber erreichbar.


----------



## die-andis (5. Dez. 2012)

ich hab gerade mal aus Verzweiflung eine Reboot gemacht und schau an, auf einmal geht's. 

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!


----------

